# Finish pine to look like Hickory



## Lynn15417 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi all! Just joined and would like some help. We have remodeled our bathroom with Hickory cabinets (Natural finish). I want a new door and have two issues. The bedroom side of door and all trim in room is oak. But of course, now the master bath is Hickory. I wondered if it's weird to finish one side of the door in Oak and the other in Hickory? I realize at least the Hickory side will require some creative faux type finish. I did something similar to a mud room door leading to kitchen but it was 10+ years ago so I've forgotten how I pulled it off! I do remember combining stain with a paint wash. So I was thinking of using a darker "paint wash" (yes… I don't really know what I mean or how I did this before!) here and there to mimic the darker shades found in Hickory and then staining other side oak. Thinking of using pine or something where the grain matches Hickory over oak… mainly for cost reasons. 
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You're right to be thinking in terms of faux.

I don't think many people here are knowledgeable
about faux techniques though. It's one of those
things where it makes sense to consult a faux
pro or visit the library.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Correct me if I'm misunderstanding something, but assuming the door opens into the bathroom, even if you figured out how to do a hickory finish on the inside, it would only show from the bathroom side when the door was closed. When the door is open, you would still see the bedroom oak side.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Pine can not be made to look like either oak or hickory. There is a lot more to it than color. Your best shot would be to veneer both sides of the door.


----------



## TraylorPark (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll throw my suggestion into the ring. Make the door. Then you can face one side with Oak and the other with Hickory. Thinish, 1/8th or so, veneer on a good substrate and you should be good to go. If the door needs panels just increase the thickness of your veneers and mould them accordingly.


----------

